#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Mirtazapin >

## spokes

ich nehme seit nun 2 Monaten Mirtazapin (15mg abends). Mir bekommt es im große und ganzen ganz gut. Lediglich sehr merkwürdige Träume habe ich davon  :bigeyes_2_blue5:  So in der Art: Gänse, die Salz streuen. Mitunter recht amüsant.   
Nun aber mein Frage: seitdem ich das Mirtazapin nehme, schaffe ich es nicht mehr, weit abzunehmen. Ich halte lediglich mein Gewicht, obwohl ich jede Woche zwischen 5 und 15h Sport betreibe und auf die Ernährung (mehr oder weniger) achte. Wieso?

----------


## MIPASA

Hallo Spokes, 
ich habe mal 6 Monate das Remergil wegen meiner PTBS i.v. bekommen allerdings in hohen Dosen und in der kurzen Zeit neben einigen anderen Nebenwirkungen ganze 25 Kg zugenommen . 
Obwohl ich auch regelmäßig Sport mache kam ich gegen dieses ewige Hungergefühl ohne Sättigungsgefühl nicht mehr an , was meine depressiven Phasen zusätzlich nur verschlimmerte. 
Deshalb bestand ich auch darauf das es wieder abgesetzt und ausgeschlichen wird.
Danach ist das Gewicht langsam wieder  nach unten eingependelt. 
Warum Antidepressiva diese allgemeinen Gewichtsschwankungen als Nebenwirkung verursacht weiß ich nicht, mein aber mal gesagt bekommen zu haben das es den Stoffwechsel verändert. Bin mir da aber nicht mehr ganz so sicher ist zu lange her.
Müßte aber auch in deinem Beipackzettel unter Nebenwirkungen stehen. 
Vielleicht hast Du auch Glück und hast einfach so einen kurzen Stillstand bei deiner Abnahme. :Zwinker:   
Bis dahin alles Gute für Dich  :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## Ichbines

Hallo, 
ich habe es schon öfters gehört, das Patienten mit Mirtazapin komische Träume haben, teilweise sogar Alpträume. Bei mir wurde es 2007 angesetzt, da ich u.a. so extreme Alpträume haben und der Wirkstoff wohl auch gegen solche Träume sein soll. Also bei mir hilft es gut. 
Zu der Gewichtszunahme. Ich habe in den letzten 1 1/2 Jahren 25 kg zugenommen. Ob es nun von dem Mirtazapin kommt oder dem Neuroleptika, beide wurden gleichzeitg angesetzt, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich bin im Moment froh, wenn ich mein Gewicht halte und  es klappt ganz gut. 
Lieben Gruß
Ichbines

----------


## Bienchen

Hi Spokes, vielleicht kann ich ein wenig licht in dein dunkel bringen. 
Mirtazapin verlangsamt den Stoffwechsel sodass du mit sport eigentlich nur das zunehmen aufhalten kannst. Sobald du dich jedoch weniger sportlich betätigen wirst, wird auch dein gewicht mit höchster Wahrscheinlichkeit nach oben gehen. 
Mirtazapin ist bekannt für angeregtes Träumen. Die Träume sind anders wie bei "normal" sterblichen sehr rege und ohne sinn und zusammenhang. 
Mirtazapin ist eines der gängigsten und meist verschreibensten Antidepressiva. Es wird meist bei Pat. mit Ein und durchschlafstörungen angewandt da es eine schlafanstossende Wirkung besitzt. Bei weiteren fragen stehe ich dir gerne zur verfügung

----------


## spokes

So, nun kommen mal wieder ein paar Fragen.  
Das Gewicht hält sich hartnäckig  :Angry:  
Kann es sein, dass der max. Puls gesenkt wird? In Pulsbereiche, die letztes Jahr kein Problem waren, komme ich heuer nicht einmal annähernd.  
Kann es sein, dass man durch das Antidepressivum ein wenig gehemmt ist? (z.B. in der Gruppe Rennradfahren, schnelle Abfahrten mit dem Rennrad) 
Ich komme mir beim Sport vor, als ob ein Begrenzer drinnen wäre, dabei bin ich so fit wie noch nie (mit dem Rennrad 7,5h fahren, 2km/1h ohne große Anstrengung schwimmen).   :Huh?:  :Huh?:  :Huh?:  :Huh?:

----------

